# H: CSM/"SM", W: CSM/Skaven/FW



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking to trade some stuff I no longer use for some stuff that... well, I do use, heh. I have the following for trade:

*HAVE:*

*Land Raider (assembled, not primed or painted)*
-"Standard" build (Las side sponsors, hull mounted heavy bolter). Aquilas have been filed off "desecrated," has Chaos Star hatch cover w/ spikes around it, otherwise would be good for either CSM or SM. Searchlight and smoke launchers are missing, front ramp is glued shut.

*Vindicator (assembled, not primed or painted)*
-aquilas filed off/ desecrated. Chaos-y (some spikes, some chains, chaos hatch cover). 

*Vindicator (assembled, not primed or painted)*
-aquilas filed off, chaos hatch cover, otherwise plain. Missing smoke launchers / searchlight.

*FW Iron Warriors Dreadnought (unassembled)*
-Comes with the Right Autocannon arm and Left Missle Launcher arm (both Chaos FW). Tried to use back smokestack for converstion, and thus the bottom cable have been cut off, and there is a little green stuff stuck to it. Otherwise like new.

*4x Chaos Terminators (assembled, partly painted)*
Models were primed black, drybrushed boltgun, inked brown, then re-drybrushed boltgun, for a "dirty metal" look. Equipped as follows:
-1x Power Weapon, Heavy Flamer
-1x Power Fist, Combi-Melta
-1x Power Fist, Combi-Flamer
-2x Lightning Claws (from Terminator Chaos Lord box)

Have a few more things I may or may not throw on there, will have to see.

*WANT:* 

*SKAVEN:* (Looking for either current models or IoB models)
-Clanrats 
-Doomwheel 
-Warp Lightning Cannons (will consider older model)
-Weapon Teams
-Poisoned Wind Globadiers

*CSM:*
-2x Obliterators
-Plague Marines
-Deamon Prince (current, unassembled / NIB / NOS only)

*ForgeWorld:*
-Deathguard Conversion stuff
-Deathguard Rhino doors
-Greater Unclean One

*Also looking for UltraForge Lord of Pestilence and Plaguedemon*

Looking to trade in the US. Thanks!


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Added my Forge World Iron Warriors Dreadnought.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

If your interested in buying i have 14 plaguemarines, a nurgle demon prince i could finish, and 3 obliterators im looking to unload. And i think a few demon princes.


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm just looking to trade right now, but if anything changes I'll keep you in mind, thanks!


----------

